# How to read a book?



## Christoffer (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking for some tips from the PB board. How do you read a book?

Let's say you were to read Biblical Theology by Vos. Would you look up all the scriptural references as you read or would you just try to grasp the message of the text you are reading?

If you were to look up all the references you would have to do this so quickly anyway (in order to progress with the book) so nothing would probably "stick". OTOH, not looking at the Scriptural passages means not being able to support your beliefs by Scripture 

Or perhaps it is best to only focus on the Bible until it becomes familiar? Then afterwards read theological books. Then you perhaps recognize the Scripture passages that are being referred to in the text.

I always feel that I know more theology than I can back up with Scripture...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 2, 2009)

Assuming I have a working knowledge of biblical basics and am ready for a theology book, I prefer to look up the references as I go. It may make for slower going, but I need the related material to be read close in time and space to the primary material.


----------



## jawyman (Mar 2, 2009)

You should buy the book entitled, "How to Read a Book", by Mortimer j. Adler and Charles Van Doren. It is a good book and I have read it several times. I certain you buy one used from Amazon or the like. The ISBN is:0-671-21209-5.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 2, 2009)

A good working knowledge of Scripture is foundational to reading theological works. If your versification isn't at a sufficient level for the book in question, read a chapter (or chapter section) and note the verse references. Then, read the verses listed a few times. After that, re-read the section. It will help with comprehension on heady stuff.

Theognome


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Mar 2, 2009)

As has been said, a working knowledge of the Bible is important. After you have read it and remember parts of it, you will not have to look up everything in the theological books because some parts will ring a bell. Also I guess the more theological books you read the more often they are repeated so you will know the second time round that last time you read it the same point conformed to scripture so it still should (unless you are liberal in which case you better go back and check again). 

I suppose it also tends to be how much you read. I will rarely look up every reference unless it stands out as something shocking that doesn't sound right, but rather seek to understand the author and their opinion. Once this is done, or while this is being done, I will be reading scripture on a daily basis so therefore I will naturally not only be checking their references that they have provided, but the entire lot over time.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 2, 2009)

Christoffer said:


> Looking for some tips from the PB board. How do you read a book?
> 
> Let's say you were to read Biblical Theology by Vos. Would you look up all the scriptural references as you read or would you just try to grasp the message of the text you are reading?
> 
> ...



I generally only look up the reference texts that I am unfamiliar with... (just to make sure) its amazing how often a text is cited in support of an argument only to find upon looking it up that it does not always 'seal the deal'


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 2, 2009)

*maybe this will help*

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Touchstone-book/dp/0671212095]Amazon.com: How to Read a Book (A Touchstone book): Mortimer J. Adler, Charles Van Doren: Books[/ame]


----------



## Skyler (Mar 2, 2009)

You have to read a book to figure out how to read a book?

Isn't that like pulling yourself up by your own bootstraps?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 2, 2009)

Skyler said:


> You have to read a book to figure out how to read a book?



That's a Catch-22. It's like me needing to join the military for medical insurance to fix my toes so that I can join the military!


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > You have to read a book to figure out how to read a book?
> ...



I disagree, guys. I do realize you may have only been joking. On the surface, when you compare the title to what you want to do, this may seem to be an exercise in futility. The Adler book mentioned explains many different "plans of attack", as it were, that one may use to get the most out of what they read. Much has been written about the lack of reading and lack of a vocabulary facing our society today. It must be admitted that for many, reading comes "naturally". I could site many examples of people on this board that I believe this condition applies to. Many simply "absorb" what they read, and retain it. For those who may not be so blessed, books such as this one will indeed offer strategies and aids to allow less gifted readers to digest and retain what can be gleaned from other good books. I shall wear whatever badge or label this board or this world may put on me concerning books, but the fact shall remain that I love books, and would go broke on them were it not for the restraining grace that the Lord has applied to my life in the form of my financially gifted wife. I do not mean that she is rich, just that she can most definitely balance a check-book.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 2, 2009)

Depends. Before I read the text I will look up the scripture references. Then when I read it clicks. When I read them after it doesn't work as well. Sometimes if the scripture is long or there are many I will read it and write down a one-two word summary of the scripture. Something which will jog my memory of it when the text comes up.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 2, 2009)

I admit that I also keep a dictionary handy. Some authors like to use big or obscure words that I have to break down so I can understand what they are saying.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 2, 2009)

Skyler said:


> You have to read a book to figure out how to read a book?
> 
> Isn't that like pulling yourself up by your own bootstraps?



The title of that book did always amuse me... thought it does less so now, since I've read it - it's a fantastic book and should be on every student's shelf (and those of us well beyond student years too!)


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 2, 2009)

Another good tip when reading a book is highlighting. What I do: I highlight with specific meaning to my colors, so that in years from now I will find things in the book quickly. My color guide: Yellow [scripture], Green [important things to take notice, and christian/personal growth], Blue [things that are wroth highlighting, yet not very important, or at least not as important as the green one is], Pink [key words, or anything small that needs to be highlighted]

with this, as opposed to just highlighting with one color, the key serves its purpose so that in five years from now when I need to use the book and need to find something quick I will be able to do so. I find it that when I used to highlight with only one color, over time it was hard to find things in the book because everything important was yellow, or the same color throughout the book.
my


----------

